# FreeBSD for Odroid



## RoBo (Apr 9, 2014)

*ODROID NanoBSD Configuration*

Hello,

I am trying to get Odroid U2 working with FreeBSD. I am trying to create an image with nanoBSD but nothing seems to work. I am using the default configuration to build the image. The only change I have made is Image Size (Kingston 4GB Memory card). Did anyone get FreeBSD working on Odroid U2 board? 
Any help is really appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: ODROID NanoBSD Configuration*

How exactly are you creating the image? I have a suspicion you're build the image on AMD64 or i386 whereas the Odroid is ARM. 

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm


----------



## RoBo (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: ODROID NanoBSD Configuration*

Thanks for the reply SirDice.

I am New to FreeBSD and I was trying build an image for Memory-card on i386 using NanoBSD. I have realized Odriod is ARM board, has Samsung Exynos Processor, which is supported by FreeBSD(https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm).

I would be pleased if you could guide me in creating an image for Odroid. I have done some research and figured out that "crochet" is used to build ARM images(http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/Fr ... 60429.html) but I am not sure if it supports Odroid.


----------



## RoBo (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to FreeBSD. I am trying to build an image for Odroid-U3 (ARM - Samsung Exynos4412 Prime).

Can someone provide me the instructions for building an an ARM image . I have found that "crochet" is used to build ARM images(http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/Fr ... 60429.html) but I am not sure if it supports Odroid.

Thanks!!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2014)

(two similar threads merged)



			
				RoBo said:
			
		

> I am trying to build an image for Odroid-U3 (ARM - Samsung Exynos4412 Prime).


To be honest, I'm not even sure FreeBSD/ARM will run on it. Let alone create an image for it.

Although the board may have an ARM processor it's important to know most of these devices use a SoC. So there's a lot more to support and there's a very big variety of the rest of the components inside a SoC. The processor may be supported but the rest of it may not.

But first I'd get comfortable building and installing world for the system you have. The process is pretty much the same for all supported architectures. At the very least you need to be familiar with the process if you want to create images for other architectures.  

Handbook: 23.6. Rebuilding “world”


----------

